# Presiding Officer's Course



## opcougar (21 Aug 2012)

Is there a self registration site online somewhere ? I don't see it on the dnd learn site

thx


----------



## aesop081 (21 Aug 2012)

POCT is not a self-register course.


----------



## ProPatria05 (26 Oct 2012)

Actually, it is self-register - at least for the first part.  Link to DWAN site is http://cda.mil.ca/cfmlc-cdmfc/poct-eng.asp.  Not avail on Internet.  You have to register to complete the Threshold Knowledge Test, which is based on the Course Manual (available for download on that page). Once you've completed the TKT, you send an email to the address indicated requesting to register on a specific course. Link to a schedule of upcoming courses is also on that page.

Go to the link and read through it - it explains all the above and more.


----------



## FJAG (26 Oct 2012)

ProPatria05 said:
			
		

> Actually, it is self-register - at least for the first part.  Link to DWAN site is http://cda.mil.ca/cfmlc-cdmfc/poct-eng.asp.  Not avail on Internet.  You have to register to complete the Threshold Knowledge Test, which is based on the Course Manual (available for download on that page). Once you've completed the TKT, you send an email to the address indicated requesting to register on a specific course. Link to a schedule of upcoming courses is also on that page.
> 
> Go to the link and read through it - it explains all the above and more.



There is information available through CDA's internet site  http://www.cda.forces.gc.ca/cfmlc-cdmfc/poct-eng.asp  but as you say the course material and registration etc is only on the DWAN


----------

